# 97p Asda Protein Bar!



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Just tried one of these and although the taste isn't great, the price, ingredients and protein content look good :thumbup1: .

What do you think?

http://www.pureprotein.net/downloads/labels/013803.pdf


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Think I'll be sticking to Pro-Flapjacks, which if bought by a box of 24, work out cheaper.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ah, would be nice if tesco did the same, cus theres a huge tesco near my college where most of the students go to to buy food during lunch.

But next time I go to asda, will make sure I find them and buy a few for the week.

Do they taste any good?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Think I'll be sticking to Pro-Flapjacks, which if bought by a box of 24, work out cheaper.


They will work out cheaper but you are buying a box. When you don't want to buy a full box and just want to grab one for some extra protein I would recommend them and out of all the bars I've had I do like them as far as protein bars go for taste coz they don't have a very grainy texture like like most of the bars on the market have.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

local sains have weider 35% bars at £1 atm, not the best but better than a mars bar!


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Merat said:


> Do they taste any good?


Not the best I've tried, (I've tried a few) but definately curbs the craving for something sweet, is cheap and cheerful and will be buying these again. :thumbup1:

Haven't tried the CNP flapjacks, because the carb content is too high for me, where these are only 16.6g per 50g bar. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds a treat.

INGREDIENTS: Protein Blend (Whey Protein Hydrolysate, Whey Protein Isolate), Coating (Maltitol, Fractionated Palm Kernel Oil, Whey Protein

Concentrate, Cocoa Powder (processed with alkali), Calcium Carbonate, Soy Lecithin, Natural Flavors, Sucralose), Hydrolyzed Collagen, Glycerin,

Cocoa Powder, Water, Milk Protein Isolate, Milk Chocolate Drops (Sugar, Whole Milk Powder, Chocolate Liquor, Cocoa Butter, Milk Fat, Soy Lecithin,

Natural Vanilla Flavor), Maltitol Syrup, Peanut Flour, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavor, Vitamin and Mineral Blend (Ascorbic Acid, d-Alpha

Tocopheryl Acetate, Niacinamide, Tricalcium Phosphate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Gluconate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Palmitate, Pyridoxine

Hydrochloride, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Cyanocobalamin), Sucralose, Almond Butter, Wheat Germ, Soy

Lecithin.

WARNING: This product contains sugar alcohols, which may cause gastrointestinal discomfort. Excessive consumption may have a laxative effect.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

The maltitol would have me making disgusting smells. I've had to avoid pro flapjacks for the same reason.

Oh, and no doubt the hydrolyzed collagen is in there to bump up the protein content


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Interesting..

Thanks for this mate, will do a bit of research on the collagen and malitol.. :thumb:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Just make them yourself. There are loads of recipes on here if you do a search.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I do, but don't taste as good and high in carb content because of the oats.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I pay far less per bar for myoplex carb sense ones, with more protein and less carbs so I'll give them a miss. Thnx for sharing all the same though:thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

BillC said:


> Well I pay far less per bar for myoplex carb sense ones, with more protein and less carbs so I'll give them a miss. Thnx for sharing all the same though:thumbup1:


I've been looking at these for a while. Would you recommend a flavor?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

kgb said:


> I've been looking at these for a while. Would you recommend a flavor?


Lemon nice chocolate so so, strawberry on order!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

BillC said:


> Well I pay far less per bar for myoplex carb sense ones, with more protein and less carbs so I'll give them a miss. Thnx for sharing all the same though:thumbup1:


 How much are you paying mate


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

These are mega cheap Tesco have them for 89p for 3 at the moment.

Ok not 20g of protein but they are well tasty and I struggle to keep my healthy fats up.

277 cals , 9.2g Protein, 14.6 carbs, 20.25 fats(healthy fats)









http://www.9-bar.co.uk/about-9bar/our-bars/our-bars-original.asp


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> How much are you paying mate


Varies as I have a trade account  . Very nice woman at school is a sales rep and set me up as a personal trainer as I'm helping out a couple of people starting out from school. Well more like hindering tbh :lol: . I get short dated, well if you call November short. Last month it was roughly a fiver a box, this month as it's strawberry and longer dates £8 for 12. Still great price seeing as they are retailing over £20 a box. Working today but ordering a pile tomorrow as the protein is buy 6 get 2 free and when it's only £17 a tub of their top stuff I'll bag it.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

BillC said:


> Well I pay far less per bar for myoplex carb sense ones, with more protein and less carbs so I'll give them a miss. Thnx for sharing all the same though:thumbup1:


Sounds good, will give it a go. reps.


----------

